# 36 inch redfish (Navarre, FL)



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

;D Not the best pic for sure, but it clearly was a nice red.


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks. It was hard to hold him up and take the pic with my cell.


----------

